# dendrobium ochraceum



## Hien (Aug 18, 2019)

This is dendrobium Ochraceum , an endemic vietnamese species, while recently, one can find them in Europe, it rarely seen in any US collection, may be not even in any collection , in fact I was asking every sellers, every growers at every shows ,and orchid nurseries for it for a long time, perhaps more than 10 years .
Finally, I was able to beg for the plant . I am so grateful to have the chance to buy it.
I pollinated it right away and donate the pod to Meyer Conservatory , in hope that if the pollination is successful, the plants of this species can be shared and cultivated among many growers, thus keep the species alive and available for US growers.
This dendrobium also has another bonus, that it has a delicate fragrance
There is some great new, the pod was viable and producing plantlets.
Currently Troy Meyer is taking reservation order.


----------



## Hien (Aug 18, 2019)

The strangest thing is it was discovered in 1906 by De Wildeman, 113 years ago, so it is not a newly discovered species, yet it is practically not in any collection.
The cultivation culture can be found in detail in "Orchid species culture dendrobium" Margaret L. Baker & Charles O. Baker page 498
They are described as growing in northern Vietnam by the authors, however I also saw vietnamese posting that this dendrobium actually growing in the middle of the country. So I would guess that the temperature range for cultivation can be larger


----------



## Hien (Aug 18, 2019)

Because my father passed away the same year that I pollinated the plant, I gave the plant the clone name after my father's.
Here is the link to Troy Meyer's if you also collect and grow dendrobiums
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/cultivar.php?id=MC7616
Here is a blog about the species.
https://travaldo.blogspot.com/2018/02/dendrobium-ochraceum-care-and-culture.html
I have not seen any one else posting about this white version except this blogger. Perhaps the white flower plant is even harder to find. Whoever has such a unicorn, should pollinate it right away .


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 19, 2019)

It's a neat looking Dend, and I like the color palette. Good idea to get this propagated, hopefully it will help to make this species more commonly available. I have to admire Dendrobiums from afar, although I've had some success in more recent years, for the most part, Dendrobiums just don't like my growing conditions and my care routine.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting the fantastic flowers and donating the pod to Meyer's. Does this species have a fragrance?


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> Thanks for posting the fantastic flowers and donating the pod to Meyer's. Does this species have a fragrance?


yes, it has a very pleasant gentle fragrance, and seems to be quite willing to produce blooms by itself, so the growers won't have to resort to any fancy cultural tricks at all to induce buds' forming.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 19, 2019)

a very attractive dendrobe


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> a very attractive dendrobe


Does anyone grow this dendrobium in Australia? or is it available from any orchid nursery there yet?


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> It's a neat looking Dend, and I like the color palette. Good idea to get this propagated, hopefully it will help to make this species more commonly available. I have to admire Dendrobiums from afar, although I've had some success in more recent years, for the most part, Dendrobiums just don't like my growing conditions and my care routine.


 perhaps when they become more widely available, you can test grow one


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 19, 2019)

Flask reserved!


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2019)

Hien said:


> Does anyone grow this dendrobium in Australia? or is it available from any orchid nursery there yet?


I haven't seen it here but it's very nice.


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2019)

Stone said:


> I haven't seen it here but it's very nice.


I thought perhaps the closimity to South-East Asia , Australians will be able to import plants earlier.
It seems that the European countries always get plants ahead of other continents.


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> Flask reserved!


I think you will like the result babies, because this clone has the dark red lines run all the way to the tip. Some plants , the lines do not cover the whole lip, or lines are thinner , or the color is lighter. From what I heard , even selfing can produce variations in siblings.
These are some examples of other plants on Orchidroots
http://www.orchidroots.com/detail/58552/species/?tab=sum


----------



## Stone (Aug 21, 2019)

Hien said:


> I thought perhaps the closimity to South-East Asia , Australians will be able to import plants earlier.
> It seems that the European countries always get plants ahead of other continents.


Import!!?? That's very funny! You need to climb a mountain of red tape straight after you part with a mountain of money and then probably end up with mountain of dead sticks.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 21, 2019)

Hien said:


> Because my father passed away the same year that I pollinated the plant, I gave the plant the clone name after my father's.
> Here is the link to Troy Meyer's if you also collect and grow dendrobiums
> https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/cultivar.php?id=MC7616
> Here is a blog about the species.
> ...


Love the tribute to your father. What a beauty. I would love to grow one, so if anybody parts with flasklings....


----------



## Guldal (Aug 21, 2019)

Normally I'm not much of a Dend.-person... but your species is just such a beauty! Congrats on the flowering and the succesfull propagation initiative!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## abax (Aug 26, 2019)

Very nice looking Den., however, Dens don't
much like my growing conditions either.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 27, 2019)

abax said:


> Very nice looking Den., however, Dens don't
> much like my growing conditions either.


they don't like my conditions either


----------



## Phred (Aug 28, 2019)

Hien said:


> This is dendrobium Ochraceum , an endemic vietnamese species, while recently, one can find them in Europe, it rarely seen in any US collection, may be not even in any collection , in fact I was asking every sellers, every growers at every shows ,and orchid nurseries for it for a long time, perhaps more than 10 years .
> Finally, I was able to beg for the plant . I am so grateful to have the chance to buy it.
> I pollinated it right away and donate the pod to Meyer Conservatory , in hope that if the pollination is successful, the plants of this species can be shared and cultivated among many growers, thus keep the species alive and available for US growers.
> This dendrobium also has another bonus, that it has a delicate fragrance
> ...


Perseverance always pays off in the end... that is a beautiful flower.


----------



## Hien (May 4, 2020)

since I just received a note from Troy that my flask is ready to be sent,
I wonder if anyone who reserved a flask also receiving the notice that your flask is available ?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 5, 2020)

Indeed a beautiful representation of this species with the boldly marked deep orange veins in a lip with a mentum (tail). Thanks you for being the conservationist the orchid world needs and cherishes. Particularly when you find a 'unicorn' that has been haunting you for a decade! I know how you feel in a quest such as this.

I love Dendrobiums and would love to own one but I am focused on my album Paphs (even though I have many Dendrobium minis in my tanks, remnants of my older collection). I hope a few members here grow your babies and show them off when the time is right.


----------

